# Ruger lcp used price?



## Skullkracker (Aug 21, 2009)

What would be a reasonable price to pay for an all black lcp with about five hundred down the pipe? I notice that lcps come with a soft case the guy tells me this one has a Ruger hard case.does that mean it's is am older pistol not sure how to date lcps I know they havent been in production long... Just looking for some input thanks


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

The hard case was just an option. I think it came with two mags, instead of one like the soft case. Just make sure if the serial number is 370 prefix that it has had the recall work done, there will be a small diamond stamped behind the hammer.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

HAS ANYONE ACTUALLY PUT 500 ROUNDS THROUGH THEIR LCP!!??:notworthy:
I can't Imagine wanting to shoot one that much.
They are not that expensive though, I think I would just go for a new one.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

You might check gunbroker and see what they are asking for them there.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The hard case with two mags is an Academy exclusive. They put them on sale for $319. Personally I think the zippered soft case is more useful.
If it's got the 2nd mag (with finger extension) I wouldn't pay more than $260 or so.
You can get a new one with one mag for probably $275 if you look around. Mags are $20. Of course you would have to add $20 for tax and a $5 call in fee.
That one has been shot quite a bit.
The new ones now have a prefix of 373 or 374. Not sure if they are up to 375 or not. I've had mine about a year and it's got a 373 prefix.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*'Bout The Same.....*

......as a Kel-Tec P-3AT. $250 would be "fair" to both parties. --- SAWMAN


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> ......as a Kel-Tec P-3AT. $250 would be "fair" to both parties. --- SAWMAN



Yep, I certainly wouldn't pay more than that.


----------

